# Size of Formula Hub Axle Lock Nuts??



## lancer1558 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a Mongoose Maurice single speed with Formula hubs and would like to replace the OEM lock nuts for the Formula hub axles with a stainless lock nut to prevent rusting.
What size lock nuts are needed for front and rear Formula hubs?
General info is, but not brand specific is:
9.5 mm or (3/8 inch) 26 tpi for both front and back hubs. Is this correct?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

1 x 10mm rear and 1 x 9mm front

http://www.businesscycles.com/thub-formula.htm

FYI, it the same as Dura Ace so it's not hard to find SS nuts


----------



## AP1 (Feb 5, 2021)

lancer1558 said:


> I have a Mongoose Maurice single speed with Formula hubs and would like to replace the OEM lock nuts for the Formula hub axles with a stainless lock nut to prevent rusting.
> What size lock nuts are needed for front and rear Formula hubs?
> General info is, but not brand specific is:
> 9.5 mm or (3/8 inch) 26 tpi for both front and back hubs. Is this correct?
> ...





lancer1558 said:


> I have a Mongoose Maurice single speed with Formula hubs and would like to replace the OEM lock nuts for the Formula hub axles with a stainless lock nut to prevent rusting.
> What size lock nuts are needed for front and rear Formula hubs?
> General info is, but not brand specific is:
> 9.5 mm or (3/8 inch) 26 tpi for both front and back hubs. Is this correct?
> ...


Ive got Alex rim sets with formula hubs ex 95 and 96 pushies and 3/8” fits both front and rear axles.


----------

